# Zeiss 35 f/1.4 Available



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 17, 2011)

```
<div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=6549" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=6549"></a></div>
<p><strong>A new epic Zeiss</strong>

You can buy the new Zeiss 35 f/1.4 for Canon from <strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/733913-REG/Zeiss_1871764_35mm_F_1_4_Distagon_T.html?BI=2466&KBID=3296">B&H for $1843.00</a></strong></p>
<p>You can also rent it from LensRentals.com for <strong><a href="https://www.lensrentals.com/rent/canon/lenses/wide-angle/zeiss-ze-35mm-f1.4-for-canon">as little as $64.50</a></strong> + shipping.</p>
<p>I’ve heard amazing things about this lens. The guys at LensRentals are crazy about it, or just crazy.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## MPPhoto (May 17, 2011)

It's been out for a while. Headshots has had it for a month now.

I tried this lens because I wanted to buy it. Although the build is amazing (seems indestructible). The focusing is super smooth. The bokeh and image contrast was mind blowing. The CA on it was unacceptable, especially at it's price tag. The fringing and CA was terrible on highlight edges. Although the lens is significantly better constructed (heavier too) then the 35L, and has much better image contrast and superior bokeh than the Canon workhorse, the 35L, an ancient lens as it might be, had much less CA. 

I'll try to dig up the photos. I hope I still have them.

positives though. If you shoot video.. the focus with this beautiful lens is incomparable. 

personally, I'll wait for the 35L MKII to come out before I upgrade my lens.

my .02c


----------



## Viggo (May 17, 2011)

Is this an MF only lens also?


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 17, 2011)

Viggo said:


> Is this an MF only lens also?



Yes. All Zeiss lenses for Canon are MF only. Focus confirmation is provided, if that's any consolation...


----------



## gene_can_sing (May 17, 2011)

Man... I wish Zeiss would release a 24mm f1.4. I would buy it in a second. I'm surprised they don't have one.

I have the Zeiss ZF 50mm and 85mm f1.4s, and they are phenomenal for video. For stills, the lack of autofocus is not ideal, but the long and accurate focus ring is great for video.


----------



## Viggo (May 17, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > Is this an MF only lens also?
> ...



Unfortunately no, that isn't any consolation ;oD I'm still dreaming of a 50 L II with IQ (sharpness, CA) like the 85 at ALL distances and focus like my 24 L II.... sigh....


----------



## te4o (May 17, 2011)

@ gene_
A 25/1.4 or similar is due this autumn
This is a Zeissrumour. 
Manual focus for stills is Much much easier with a focusing screen - I just put one in on the weekend and wow, can shoot even action! For portraits, landscape, even handheld macro with enough exposure speed my OOF went to under 5%! 
Well, I must admit - the frustration from a delayed 5D3 made me spend the money on the Distagon 35f1.4... It's on its way to me now. this is my Canon-no-buy policy. 
I am desperate to start videographing my Zeiss line up but as I don't earn money with this I keep waiting...


----------



## Lawliet (May 17, 2011)

Viggo said:


> I'm still dreaming of a 50 L II with IQ (sharpness, CA) like the 85 at ALL distances and focus like my 24 L II.... sigh....



Using contrast AF might help you avoiding the focus shift/errors of the EF50/1,2 or Sigma 50/1,4.
At least AF speed doesn't really matter when using such a lens wide open.


----------



## Stone (May 18, 2011)

I love Zeiss glass, I love the contrast and magical 3D effect, I love the bulletproof construction. But I simply won't drop almost 2 large for a manual focus lens. Zeiss needs to ink a deal with Canon for a special run of Zeiss glass with AF, or hire a couple engineers to reverse-engineer the Canon AF protocol. I find it hard to believe that it would screw with the optics and I can guarantee it would almost instantly double their Canon mount sales.


----------



## te4o (May 18, 2011)

Stone,
I can't see this happening - these engineers are aware of the hundreds of AF lenses to compete with, and they know exactly why they stick to MF. I don't know what size/power of a "nuclear" AF-motor will be able to move these heavy glass parts into focus as rapidly as a USM+light weight Canon glass. Part of the concept is longevity of the product - something I love Zeiss for (drops & mould excluded). This is rarely seen in the digital camera world. Besides, an AF Zeiss will be suddenly depending on focusing issues of the Canon AF mess - is this acceptable to a German engineer? :-\
I was ready to accept the compromise on AF and I can say - it's a relief not to look for, wait for, return for service, microadjust etc the canon glass. But I don't earn money with photography! I just enjoy Zeiss IQ on every image in focus...


----------



## CJRodgers (May 18, 2011)

I think this lens would be amazing, but i think it needs to be Â£400 cheaper.


----------



## te4o (May 18, 2011)

I agree about the prices, most of them are beyond reasonable reach. The only opportunity is to use the weak USD and have someone to bring it to you from NY. But just wait when the next gen Canon lenses and cameras turn up... Zeiss will be quite affordable again :-\


----------



## CJRodgers (May 18, 2011)

Would you not have to pay custom charges then, which would make it expensive again?  I think your right, itl be affordable when the next lot of revised canon lens come out, whenever that may be.


----------



## Stone (May 18, 2011)

te4o said:


> Stone,
> I can't see this happening - these engineers are aware of the hundreds of AF lenses to compete with, and they know exactly why they stick to MF. I don't know what size/power of a "nuclear" AF-motor will be able to move these heavy glass parts into focus as rapidly as a USM+light weight Canon glass. Part of the concept is longevity of the product - something I love Zeiss for (drops & mould excluded). This is rarely seen in the digital camera world. Besides, an AF Zeiss will be suddenly depending on focusing issues of the Canon AF mess - is this acceptable to a German engineer? :-\
> I was ready to accept the compromise on AF and I can say - it's a relief not to look for, wait for, return for service, microadjust etc the canon glass. But I don't earn money with photography! I just enjoy Zeiss IQ on every image in focus...



te4o,You make very good points and it's more wishful thinking on my part. Zeiss does just fine with their manual focus product lines, if it ain't broke as they say.... Perhaps when I start shooting more subjects that don't move, I might finally get to enjoy some Zeiss glass but I can't help but envy the Sony shooters who get af with their 
Ziess lenses. I've only had the pleasure of briefly shooting with a friend's Distagon 2/35 ZE and I was amazed with the separation and detail. I too am an amateur, maybe one day i'll jump on the bandwagon.


----------



## te4o (May 19, 2011)

@CJRodgers:
Don't you have FRIENDS travelling, CJ? They can send the *empty* lens packaging per post...
@Stone: Thank you! How does the Sony AF work on Zeiss? These lenses have a huge focusing range from 25 cm from the sensor to infinity (and sometimes beyond :, is a moving sensor capable of focusing there?

Honestly, I find MF not that difficult and I don't miss AF about 80% of the time for my shooting habits. I use a focusing screen, and f/2 lenses. It makes me think more: 1. think about holding it, choosing where to put my fingers on the focusing ring so that they grip both the ring and the body (fine focus). 2. Think about composition and point of interest without RECOMPOSING after AF! 3. Pre-focus on moving subjects (I did practice on surfers in the waves, you need practice indeed, but after a day or two you start loving it, and after a week/month my shots are 90% In Focus even at f2 in low light, it is manageable) 4. Using LiveView is a delight with these things, you see how things fall into focus, it's a lot easier than the Canon AF EF line.
I have the impression that Zeiss resolution goes way above the current AND coming sensors. I bought them because I noticed how frustrating it is to wait for a new 24-70 L +/- IS or for an update on the 24, 35, 50 and I don't know how many updates just because Canon tries to match lens resolution to the expected up-coming sensor resolution (what a cry-out would happen when people buy a 40MP 1D and look through some of the current L-lenses, detail, corners etc etc).
Now, people say that the 35/1.4 is a lot easier to focus than initially reviewed, I have seen examples on many websites, it looks impressively clear and detailed, and the OOF rendition is beautiful even if stopped down. So, I am curious if I can handle it when I get it in June. Some say that the red colour is difficult to focus as compared to all the others, and is not on the same plane as the others. I can't see this outside of the specific testing situation. But the MTF charts comparing the 35/2 to 35/1.4 T* do not tell the truth about sharpness, detail, microcontrast etc, the current users say. I can't speak for myself but initial buyers are quite impressed. Wait and see for yourself. Surely, it is not THE ideal lens (rarely there is one) and it is expensive, but Zeiss didn't lift the price above the average for the 100 MP, 21/2.8 and some other recent releases. (Per kilo price is quite good though ;D)
I just put all my effort into being patient until a 5D3 release (as I can't waste money on a 5D2 for all the IQ issues it still has, despite the amazing photos already taken with it by millions of people these issues are visible on better lenses, monitors, printers... but this is another thread...)


----------

